# Experience of Trade Wind yachts



## gosu (Nov 7, 2001)

We had a charter with Tradewind in St Vincent & the Grenadines in December 01. Have used them a couple of times before. And overall their yachts are quite praiseworthy. All yachts have had small and/or bigger problems. I can enjoy my vacation despite some minor problems like no anchorlight, a reasonable amount of cockroaches etc. If the problems are bigger and and you loose charter days I think it is fair to issue a refund. On our last visit to St Vincent we lost the propeller during sailing and this is not what I call a small or minor problem. During my 35 years experience in sailing all over in Europe, crossing the Atlantic and Caribbean for 8 years, I have never experienced loosing a prop. 
When we were going to tie up in Bequia and gave power to the engine nothing happened. We then decided to head back to TradeWind base on Young Island to get some help and after numerous trials to contact somebody via VHF at the base we finally contacted the resort on Young Island and they promised to get in contact with somebody from TWY. Approaching Young Island a mechanic came out and met us and towed us to a buoy. Now we could dive and see that the prop was gone.
After 3-4 phone calls to Grenada, where TWY:s head base is located, we were told that they could not mount a new prop during our stay.
TWY:s base manager on Grenada promised us to inform TWY:s head office to clear out the refund.
After 4 (four) e-mail reminders to TWY I still haven´t heard anything!!! They don´t even reply my mails.
Now, after 2 months, my scepsis is growing and I can only inform you all that customer after-care seems to be a non-existent word for TWY.

Goran S
Sweden


----------



## gosu (Nov 7, 2001)

I have now been contacted by TWY and we have come to a satisfactory settlement.
Happy end of this story!

Goran S


----------

